# Logistics



## deadend (Aug 1, 2013)

...going to be starting a 4 story Hampton Inn soon...no elevators yet...who would be willing to share some non-backbreaking ideas on getting things upstairs...5ers...the machine...etc...I'm thinking maybe using the two 27"×8' pieces of 3/4 i use for a table as a ramp and maybe pull things up with a rope...landing to landing...advance thanks to replies...


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Hire some high school kids to carry every thing up for you lol. Dolly? Myself I would most likely choose the back breaking option. But then again I'm not the brightest of bulbs.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Levitation


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Delegate.

I would imagine that in the planning stage of a job this large, a strategy would have included either hiring unskilled labor, as cdpainting suggested, or hiring a furniture moving company to receive delivery of material, and stage it at the levels you needed it at.

Delegate
Delegate
Delegate

0r,

Rent 
Rent
Rent


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

c'mon now. Please. You use the elevator.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm sure there will be a fork lift on site. Any GC worth his salt will have a way to stage materials.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Oden said:


> c'mon now. Please. You use the elevator.





deadend said:


> ...going to be starting a 4 story Hampton Inn soon..*.no elevators yet*...who would be willing to share some non-backbreaking ideas on getting things upstairs...5ers...the machine...etc...I'm thinking maybe using the two 27"×8' pieces of 3/4 i use for a table as a ramp and maybe pull things up with a rope...landing to landing...advance thanks to replies...


Personally, I have the strength of at least two men. And therefore, would have no problem toting those fives up the stairs.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

The job site should have a all terrain fork lift. Palletize your materials, equipment and tools.

Have the forklift operator lift your pallets to the windows in the middle of the project to each floor or other accesses.

Use carts to distribute everything as needed.


----------



## deadend (Aug 1, 2013)

*appreciated*

...my first responses...been a quietly learning lurker for some time now and all input is appreciated...

...this is the largest and longest gig we've done so far so...yes...not everything has fallen in place like a dream and some things unfortunately left unaccounted for...

...there is an indoor scissor lift we'll be using for the 16' walls in the main dining area...will definitely attempt to use it for the window access idea...although I believe the windows are already installed...its just me and two ladies so i'll do anything I can to not carry 2000lbs of 880 up 3 flights over a month...

...site is over an hour away and I haven't put eyes on it in weeks unfortunately...

...anyways...appreciate all the replies...FOR THE THIRD TIME...now I don't feel like some perv spying in from a distance...thanks guys...will need all the advice I can get this coming year...lots of changes...


----------

